# Hitachi Mitre Saw



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure your not trying to use a dull blade or the wrong number of teeth?
A simple speed square can check it for square.
There's adjustments right on the saw to adjust it if it's off.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

tune up the saw first. make any adjustments neccessary. the bearings may be worn out also causing it to be innacurate.. dewalts are notorious for this.. the other thing is to blow out all the dust in the table.. as dust builds up it can throw the mitre table out of alignment which in turn messes up the accuracy


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

What is the history of this saw. I would first consider that some of the initial 2009 reviews of this saw recommended a better quality blade.

If you don't have the manual:
http://www.manualowl.com/p/Hitachi/C12RSH/Manual/1385


woodworkbykirk said:


> tune up the saw first........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zNnkoR54uo


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

nice work on the youtube link bob:thumbsup: 

i have a link to thisiscarpentry.com which has a list of almost every make of saw with the correspoding video how to tune it.. god bless gary m katz the king of the mitre saw


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> .. god bless gary m katz the king of the mitre saw


 And king of Crown and king of door hangers and king of Trim and seminars etc etc
I had the extreme good fortune to go to a two day Gary seminar in 2004. He's much too busy now to do that anymore.

Kirk, Thanks for mentioning TIC. It's for carpenters but I recommend reading it for anybody who ever cut wood:
http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/about-tic/


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

don't forget:thumbsup:
http://www.garymkatz.com/


http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2010/07/23/miter-saw-tune-up/


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

bob, you lucky dog. id love to sit in on one of katz demo's.. ive read quite a bit of his stuff and have adopted some of his techniques but would like to see some live demo's to better understand some methods i havent tried yet

i use his "nip-tuck" technique for baseboard on occasion,, gc's hate it because of the time it takes but then they love teh finished look.. its for those situations where a simple 22 degree snub cut looks unfinished when butting thick baseboard into a thinner door casing


----------



## dpeters6 (Apr 23, 2012)

*C12rsh*

This saw is relatively new, within the last 15 months and has never been square. Anyone know how to square it? I"m out of warranty. Hate to throw it away.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

it needs to be tuned up chances are. you can do it yourself or take it into a tool repair centre. preferably a hitachi repar centre


----------

